# Grave Yard Diorama (WIP)



## geekbot (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Started working on this project last week it's part of a set for a puppet film Idea and Thought I would post it to see what You Guys thought of it










Making the grave stones mould









Painting The stones









Stones Drying









Laying out the set









Checking the set for spacing ( Using the Protypr body)









More Shots of the Set (sorry for the Blury image)

















Hope you like it Looking forward to what you think about it


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Love those gravestones. I look forward to seeing how it all comes out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty cool!! I'm about to tear up my train table in preparation for a potential move later this winter, and I'm already making plans for my next one. I'll be working the scenery to either reflect all the seasons, or blend from about Halloween to Christmas. A cemetery is definitely in the works for the Halloween section. I have all kinds of crazy ideas, and love messing with automated stuff. I plan on trying to make ghosts "float" around some of the headstones in a kind of circular pattern, and maybe have a zombie hand or two twisting out of a grave. All this is being done in 1/87 scale. I have the molding putty, I just need the resin to cast up more head stones. They aren't cheap by any means..Keep up the great work!!


----------



## geekbot (Aug 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Pretty cool!! I'm about to tear up my train table in preparation for a potential move later this winter, and I'm already making plans for my next one. I'll be working the scenery to either reflect all the seasons, or blend from about Halloween to Christmas. A cemetery is definitely in the works for the Halloween section. I have all kinds of crazy ideas, and love messing with automated stuff. I plan on trying to make ghosts "float" around some of the headstones in a kind of circular pattern, and maybe have a zombie hand or two twisting out of a grave. All this is being done in 1/87 scale. I have the molding putty, I just need the resin to cast up more head stones. They aren't cheap by any means..Keep up the great work!!


That sounds so cool thanks :thumbsup: It is a expensive to do used half a 500g tin of rubber to make the mould for the stones


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

I think your grave yard dio is haunted as I can see diorama ghosts everywhere!

Seriously, way cool man.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looking good so far. Where's Bettlejuice?  rr


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I love spooky graveyards:thumbsup: Keep posting progress pictures
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome! I'll be looking forward to your movie!


----------



## VWPowered (Dec 31, 2009)

now need a rusted out car abandoned on it, looks amazing


----------



## goreboy (Jan 24, 2010)

The Diorama looks like very cool and spooky ...


----------

